
Julian Assange: conviction of Bradley Manning a dangerous precedent - abdullahkhalids
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/jul/31/julian-assange-bradley-manning
======
pedalpete
Am I the only one who doesn't view Bradley Manning as both a Hero and being
guilty of commiting a crime? Are the two mutually exclusive?

I for one hope he is pardoned and recognised for his actions, or at least as
he goes through sentencing appeals he is given time served, but he did steal
classified documents. That we now believe that theft is of benefit to the
world, does not mean that he didn't commit the crime.

